# finaly i got a camera



## scarypoppins (Mar 7, 2004)

ok here is the long awaited pics of the family i hope you enjoy them i know i do


moi chow giant about 13 inches


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 7, 2004)

SORRY I AM HAVING THE MOST HORRIBLE TIME WITH THIS COMP IT WONT LET ME PUT THE DAM PICS ON THE BOARD.   SAIS THERE TO BIG BUT THERE NOT   I WILL FIX THIS BUY THE END OF THE NIGHT


----------



## Joe (Mar 7, 2004)

Jay's having problems attaching images, even though they're within the size limit. Hopefully it'll work for me.

Chinese giant (Scolopendra subspinipes)


----------



## Navaros (Mar 7, 2004)

.


----------



## Navaros (Mar 7, 2004)

ok i got them fixed now.


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 7, 2004)

ok thanx to navaros my pics are good now so on with the show. ok the pede in the last pics  is a subspinips i beleve from china it is a female and around 12 inches long


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 7, 2004)

MOI CHOW GIANT   this one is an unreal animal she has given me eggs 2 times and is around 13 inches   with a horrible additude


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 7, 2004)

another one of my large pedes    this is my hatian giant around 10 inches  i think she is gravid now


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 7, 2004)

she was hungery


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 7, 2004)

now on to the neat smaller stuff.   

 i have two types of barbados pedes this is what i call the barbados jewel


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 7, 2004)

the other from barbados is the babados red head much like the  US   polymorpha but with much more vivid colors


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 7, 2004)

ok now this is the heros i was talking about in another post the one that never breed but laid eggs


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 7, 2004)

this one is extreamly rare in anyones collection. it is the malaysian rainbow blacktip   or the  malaysian bronz black head  wich ever you prefer


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 7, 2004)

IM NOT TELLING


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 7, 2004)

THIS IS THE FASTEST PEDE I HAVE EVER SEEN ITS THE EGYPTIAN TIGER CENTIPEDE


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 7, 2004)

SORRY ABOUT THAT   AND PICS DONT SHOW YOU HOW BEUTIFULL THIS ANIMAL IS


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 7, 2004)

OK THESE ARE THE MADAGASCAN PEDES I WAS TALKING ABOUT DEFFINETLT NOT VALIDA.  BUT GREAT PEDES


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 7, 2004)

THIS IS A PRETTY RARE CINGULATA.   IT IS THE AFRICAN GREEN AND PEACH TIGER


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 7, 2004)

I THINK YOU ALL KNOW WHAT THIS IS.    ITS MY TANZ YELLOW LEGSHE WAS REALY HUNGRY


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 7, 2004)

STILL EATIN


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 7, 2004)

ALL DONE AND FAT AS %$^^%$^


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 8, 2004)

AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST MY LITTLE BLUE RING I THINK YOU CAN SEE THOSE LITTLE MITES I WAS TALKING ABOUT I AM TREETING THEM SO SAY BYE BYE MITES


----------



## Navaros (Mar 8, 2004)

They are very nice pics dude, nice job.


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 8, 2004)

why thank you=D


----------



## Buggin (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanx 4 the pix, that is a nice collection.


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 8, 2004)

theres more on the way.   but thanx


----------



## Nikos (Mar 8, 2004)

are those earth-worms you're feeding to your pedes?


----------



## Steven (Mar 8, 2004)

i h8te you ScarryP.  

that "malaysian rainbow blacktip" 
just killed me with a feeling of jalousy  :} :} :}

AWSOME pictures and collection!!!!!   

PS: don't have much time (at work) but those madagascan have a very recognisable shape of head,....def. not a scolopendra  

>>>IM NOT TELLING<<<
Tel us what's specie that is,... please  

but again,.... awsome


----------



## Wolfchan (Mar 8, 2004)

*Purr*  Those are AWESOME pedes!


----------



## Kaos (Mar 8, 2004)

Nice pics, and nice species


----------



## J Morningstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for sharing, I mean it.. They are awsome! 
Tell us how the treated guys look in a few weeks.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi to hall
And it's my S. morsitans


----------



## Melmoth (Mar 8, 2004)

Scary,
          Nice pics,nice pedes,man.That is a great collection.Do you often feed your pedes on earthworms?
           George


----------



## cottonsheep009 (Mar 8, 2004)

scarypoppins, 
May I request a picture on your mutilan pool? :}  I guess it's a magnificent view when 80+ more joins the crew in the coming April. =D =D


----------



## pediepablo (Mar 8, 2004)

Wow... very impressive collection.


----------



## fatbloke (Mar 8, 2004)

nice collection

john


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 8, 2004)

thanx guys it has taken a long time to get some of them like the african green and peach tiger , malaysian black tip and egyptian tiger.   



yes those are night crawlers i am feeding them.  i try to give them a veary wide diet  like worms , crix, anoles, pinkies, roaches, goldfish, frutis.   i have always done this for some reson i just feel if i was in a tank i would be pissed if i had to eat the same thing every day for the rest of my life . and ther are some things some will plow in to that others wont even look at.  like the worms not all of them will eat them only the hatian giant and the yellow leg.   the chinese giant will eat them to some times.  


cottensheep     heck yea i cant wait to get the other 80  that will be nuts just amagin the pics i will get.


ok well thanx for the coments if anyone wants any info on any particuler one just  IM me,   email  ,  PM       i dont care but i would love to help you    



thanx       jay


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 8, 2004)

yes that is raw chop meat


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 8, 2004)

ok i took some pics of mi tanks let me know what you think



CHINESE GIANTS HOME


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 8, 2004)

HATIAN GIANTS HOME


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 8, 2004)

MADDAGASCAR PEDES HOME


----------



## J Morningstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Wow those tank set ups are awsome! I thought I was one of the only people who tried to make their bugs that happy!


----------



## Navaros (Mar 8, 2004)

The pedes are awesome to watch running around those branches.


----------



## SERPENTBOY (Mar 8, 2004)

*YO... JAY THIS IS SUM CREPPY SH*T....*

YO JAY I NEVER KNEW THERE WERE PPL OUT THERE THAT COLLECTED THESE THINGS.. THOSE ARE SUM DOPE AZZ PIX THOUGH.... I WILL GET THOSE CAUGHT 4 YOU...;P


----------



## PapaSmurf (Mar 9, 2004)

very nice!!!  great pictures all of your centipedes look very fat and happy.

josh


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 9, 2004)

THANX ALOT GUYS I PRIDE MYSELF ON MAKEING MY ANIMALS HAPPY IN THERE INCLOSERS


----------



## PapaSmurf (Mar 9, 2004)

Cant wait till i get some centipedes, i got a 10 gallon set up for ethier a few small ones or one big one.

Josh


----------



## pediepablo (Mar 9, 2004)

Nice set ups you have there. I wish I had room to do that kind of stuff.... theres only so much you can do with a kritter keeper.


----------



## pediepablo (Mar 9, 2004)

Nice set ups you have there. I wish I had room to do that kind of stuff.... theres only so much you can do with a kritter keeper.



Oops... sorry about that.


----------



## Steven (Mar 9, 2004)

Very very nice set-ups,... :} 

keep those pictures coming !!!

1 request:
can you shoot a global picture of the entire room ???
i'm just curious how all those tanks look like side by side


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 9, 2004)

come on steven i just got this camera.  i barely am able to take pics with it.;P 




god your so pushy=D =D =D


----------



## fatbloke (Mar 9, 2004)

nice looking set ups


----------



## Steven (Mar 9, 2004)

> god your so pushy


look who said that


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 9, 2004)

very funny ;P


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 9, 2004)

ok i know this has nothing to do with the tread but i went fishing for stripe bass today i thought you guys would get a kick out of the bait



BLOOD WORMS    AND   SAND  WORMS
these worms are big nasty and have big teeth


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 9, 2004)

AND THESE ARE SAND WORMS


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 9, 2004)

LOOK AT THOSE TEETH !!!!!



dont worry i am not hurting him


----------



## J Morningstar (Mar 9, 2004)

Scary,
 I fished long island for 20 years and I have to say the bloodworm teeth are much nastier!
EEwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, blech!


----------



## SERPENTBOY (Mar 9, 2004)

*HARD SITE 2 WORK..*

COULD YOU EMAIL ME DIRECTLY @ SERPENTBOY78@AOL.COM    I HAVE HAD SEVRAL PPL REPLY TO MY AD BUT JUST CANT SEEM TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO SEE MY REPLIES... SOMEONE HELP PLEASE..........;P


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 9, 2004)

i know the blood worms are disgusting there are four teeth on them and when thay go to bite you thay puke up there tounge .    its grows


----------



## MrDeranged (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: HARD SITE 2 WORK..*



> _Originally posted by SERPENTBOY _
> *COULD YOU EMAIL ME DIRECTLY @ SERPENTBOY78@AOL.COM    I HAVE HAD SEVRAL PPL REPLY TO MY AD BUT JUST CANT SEEM TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO SEE MY REPLIES... SOMEONE HELP PLEASE..........;P *


Not hard at all.  Just click user cp at the left side of the right side toolbar and then click on private messages.

Scott


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 10, 2004)

HOWS THIS FOR A FEEDING PIC




M---I---C     crap out of luck   K---E---Y   why because your tastey    M--O--U--S--E


----------



## Navaros (Mar 10, 2004)

YUM!:} :}


----------



## Steven (Mar 10, 2004)

yep,... looks tasty :} :} :}


----------



## scarypoppins (Mar 10, 2004)

its realy good with lemon and a smigg of garlic









hehehe=D


----------



## Mendi (Mar 10, 2004)

*WOW !!!* 


Totally Awesome :} :}   :} :}


----------

